# Thinking about a Nano Reef



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been thinking about converting one of my 10g's to a nano reef. I would include:

About 10 lbs live rock
10 lbs live sand
A turbo snail or two
One or two dwarf red tip hermits
1 small clown
1 fire fish
Possibly a damsel of some kind or a neon blue goby

I don't have any corals in my plans for now, but might add some after the tank is well established.

Is that mixture of fish O.K. for a nano tank? I wasn't going to bother with the firefish (they sell for $50 at the specialty LFS) but recently a new PetCo opened that's selling firefish for under $10.

Also, I've read that protein skimmers are not essential on a nano tank and can actually be detrimental. Any truth to this?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You want a snail per 1-2 gallons, with a hermit for every 3-5 gallons for your CUC. 

A good number for a good LR setup is 1.25-2lbs of rock per gallon.

I would suggest only adding the Clown, with maybe a small Goby like the Neon blue or Clown goby. Damsels eventually will not be suited for a 10. Firefish can be spooked ery easily, so a bigger tank always helps. Don't get both the Clown and Firefish, pick one.

PS depends on the "reefers" personal decisions. If you will only do FOWLR or FO, get one. If a reef, think about it. I perosnally don't like them. If you are good with WC's, then it isn't needed. If you know you wont be able to perform a WC every week, then get one. They eliminate all of the nasty scum in the water, but they take away some food that corals eat.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like the Clown and the neon blue would be good, then. I think at first I'd just be doing a FOWLR, and I am really good about doing water changes. On my freshwater tanks, unless the fish are really sensitive to frequent, big water changes, I do 25-30% weekly changes with thorough gravel vacs.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

All right, sounds good. I think I would add 2 of the Neon Gobies, with 1 clown as well.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I read that the Gobies are aggressive towards their own species unless they're a mated pair. Is having a mated pair better than having just a single fish?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Ahh, haven't heard that. It may be true. I know that Clown Gobies and such are fine alone, but I have seen a lot of tanks here at my LFs and other places where NeonBlue Gobies or Green Banded gobies are together.


----------

